# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  قاعه افراح (جديده)

## البحار العاشق

[frame="10 80"]اتابع معكم 
من قاعات الافراح
تصميم اخر
اتمنى انه ينال اعجباكم




 

 
 

 

 
 

 

 [/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

تسم ايدك يا عمرو .. حبيت فكرة السقف الي في القاعة الاولي ..

شكرا لك يا أخي .

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## البحار العاشق

شكرا لك اختى
وشكرا على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل
دمت بكل الود

----------


## redag

جميله كلها ما شاء الله

----------


## البحار العاشق

عقبالك كده
انت وكل بنات المنتدى
نفرح فيكم كلكم

----------


## boukybouky

مجموعة جميلة البحار العاشق 

و واضح ان الإضاءة تلعب الدور الرئيسي فيهم 

فهي مستخدمة بشكل عالٍ جداً و بإتقان

كل الشكر لك و في إنتظار المزيد من تلك الروائع

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## البحار العاشق

فعلا الشغل كله ن الااءت
وهى قاعات الافراح تعتمد عليه
لانها بتضفى اللمسه الفنيه الاخيرة
شكرا لك مرورك
وتعليقك الرائع

----------


## saladino

افكار جميلة بحار
شكرا على القاعات الفاضية بدون عرايس وناس ههههههههه

----------


## البحار العاشق

عمنا عقبال كده كل العرايس والعرسان بتوعنا ينوروها
وكلنا نبقى مدعووين
وبالمناسبه انا بدعوك لحفل زفافى قريبااا
وارسل لك الموعد ان شاء الله

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل البحار العاشق 

سلمت يداك علي الصور الرائعة .....
مجموعة جميلة جدا ومتميزة .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اموووله

البحار العااااشق

مجموعه مميزة وجميله
فى انتظار كل جديد منك
مع خالص تحياتى
اموووله

----------


## قمرالمنصورة

روووووووووووووووعه
قاعات شيك جدآ 

والأضاءات فيهاتحفه عطيه جو من السحر للمكان 

تسلم ايديك يا البحار العاشق

----------

